# moving to a soon to mmj state i hope



## lizard (Mar 26, 2009)

moving to ohio in the fall i here theres abill in the works i hope i goes through it should as it is ther have the most leanient laws i know of so far
any my question is do they use mmj for  bipolar disorder ive' been using it for years and it does alot better than any of the meds i used to take any know of  studies or medical coditons most mmj states go by???????


----------

